# Mesquite slabs



## Az Turnings (Jul 8, 2016)

milled up the mesquite that I posted in the recent finds a few weeks ago. Really beautiful grain in these huge pieces!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Jul 8, 2016)

That is dang nice skeet! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 8, 2016)

hey I got a box of that todaythanks man. Just to let ya all know,this box of wood I received was from the swap for that poplar and fillings I sent a while back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Jul 8, 2016)

The color and figure is amazing. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 8, 2016)

looks great. we have cut some of that on our mill here. but most of ours is landscape removals, so not quite as big

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Jul 8, 2016)

Glad to hear you like it! @steve bellinger. This was a lucky find I was on my way to the store and saw these logs laying on the side of the road!!

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Az Turnings (Jul 8, 2016)

Anyone know how to get off wood stains from concrete? The dust in the rotten part of the big stump mixed with the water I cleaned them with and stained my garage floor. I can't get it up with anything! Any suggestions!?!? PLEASE HELP


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 9, 2016)

if it's organic straight bleach should take it out. if it's rust try CLR calcium lime rust remover

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 9, 2016)

picture of the stain?


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 9, 2016)

Great looking lumber! Pics of stain would be helpful. Chuck


----------



## wood128 (Jul 9, 2016)

Any chance you might want to trade a MFRB of cocobolo for a box of that beautiful mesquite ? I am allergic to the rosewood.


----------



## Az Turnings (Jul 9, 2016)

@Nature Man @vegas urban lumber here is a pic. The large endgrain pieces had rot through them and the black rot dust is what I think stained it???


----------



## Az Turnings (Jul 9, 2016)

wood128 said:


> Any chance you might want to trade a MFRB of cocobolo for a box of that beautiful mesquite ? I am allergic to the rosewood.


Sure I would be willing to trade with ya. I have other mesquite that is dry and I can cut up for you. What sizes were you wanting? Also what sizes of cocobolo do you have?


----------



## wood128 (Jul 9, 2016)

Here is a picture of the wood . The large ones are 2X2 to maybe 1/2 " thick for the smaller ones. The dark surface is due to being in my shop for over 15 years. I don't dare try to cut it or sand it......!!!!!!
I could use pieces of mesquite 1/2 inch, 3/4 inch and 1 inch thick.........any length .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2016)

I bet Simple Green concrete cleaner would get that stain off. Pour it on and wire brush it. I have stains all over my concrete - I just don't even notice them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Jul 11, 2016)

@wood128 I would love to trade. Let me get some pieces cut in the next few days then I'll have pics posted for you.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Plain old household bleach... Pour it on, put it in a spray bottle and squirt it on, whatever. Allow to stand 15 minutes or so, if it hasn't lifted it, scrub with a stiff bristled broom, and rinse.

Do it all the time at work, keep a 2 gallon pump up sprayer handy for application. Takes up mold and mildew, any organic stains, most oils and greases, although that may take a few applications. Soaking in bleach, then pouring a little dawn dish soap on it, and scrubbing will speed the process on oil based stains.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Any idea what we're looking at on price to ship the mesquite?


----------



## Az Turnings (Jul 11, 2016)

Sorry guys I have been busy this past weekend I will try to get shipping costs out tomorrow or later today!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

